# Silver Hawk



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I sent two Watches to Paul (Silver Hawk) for service, one was a Megaquartz which Paul doesn't currently take on as parts are scarce and the other was a Bulova Accutron.

well I got them back in super quick time and running like a dream, I would thoroughly recommend his services, so if you have a problem don't bother with the A-Team just call Silver Hawk.

Thanks again Paul from a loyal customer. :notworthy:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I can totally concur with Jon (m'learned friend). I've had my f300 Omega serviced by him in the past, and a cracking job he did, fast and efficient, and pretty cheap for the service. Can't recommend highly enough!

As and when, my Speedsonic will be off to him too.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you ask nicely, he looks after cheap ones as well, my TIMEX Dorado! :lol: And top class guy is Paul :yes:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

I must agree - top service and I always recommend Paul when I get queries about electric / electronic watches,

Stephen


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm piling on here. Paul has serviced over 100 watches for me. Great person.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Yup, great guy.

I have an Accutron which I bought new in the mid 70s which had been dead for around 15 years.

I couldn't find anyone to repair it until I joined this forum.

Sent it for a holiday in Brighton

and now it's running strongly.

Thanks Paul.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Same here. Good advice and great service. Top man.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I haven't had any dealings with Silver Hawk, but it makes a refreshing change to see so many positive comments about someone with a great reputation who obviously knows his stuff and delivers an excellent service for a change.

Nice one Paul :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone! :icon18:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I want to express my thanksgiving to Paul, for his excellent service of the few electric watches I sent him. And he is kind and expert in his job!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Paul is the man... and my Seamaster f300 Chronometer may be paying him a visit shortly!!!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

+1

He's done my deepsea 666 and an Omega Megaquartz.

Paul is a great guy and lives round the corner from me, by the way Paul...fancy a roast in the Sportsman soon?


----------



## bfaster (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys / Paul. How do I get hold of you as I need some repairs and mods? I'm new so can't even send a blooming PM.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

There's a link to his website in his signature - I know, I've just looked and checked his site!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There is also the big 'Electric Watches' banner at the top of this page... It's a website link...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Never heard of him. :jester:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Hmm, wonder how I missed the banner? I know - I didn't notice the connection between the two! :yes:

(But feel a bit silly for not checking)


----------

